# Rac-Em-Bac FAIL!!!



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hoping it was my target, that it was too soft, but first attempt at screwing one of the awesome bullet points onto my new arrows (couldn't get the field points off my old one's) resulted in breaking off the frangible trigger stem in my arrow insert, rendering it useless (majorly pizzed at this point). Get another new arrow from the quiver, with the weighted sample specimen on another, and don't twist this one as tight. All is good and Basskid is fixin to video the results.

Shoot the weighted sample at 10 yrds. with the 30 yd. pin, dang near a bullseye!!... Confident in pin selection, I shoot the live Rac-Em-Bac (w.38spl) from 10 yds into same target..........................nothing.........

Unable to retrieve REB tip from said target, due to design, had to get a knife and cut said target to get the tip out. Apparently, they have a frangible trigger, designed to release the arrow if the hog runs, which is good, so we don't lose arrows.

However, the shell did not go off. Only a small dent in the primer. Was my target too soft? Should I practice on my dog or plywood?? I am not confident that these dealy's will live up to expectations during a hog hunt. 

Anybody out there have better results shooting targets???


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

try shooting at something harder


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ended up using a tap in the arrow collet before inserting the BowMag tip so it didn't break off before being seated. Figured this out on my own. RacEmBac still has not responded to my email about replacement triggers. Oh well, will treat them as a novelty, then go back to my Muzzy broad heads. Shot a stiff outer part of the target and they went off just like they should. The spl. round only cracked the BowMag housing, the +P round blew it to smithereens, as I'm sure the .357's will too. No hogs moving last week when I hunted, so will post up pics when I am successful with them.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Tried one with a .357 hollow point last night. Hit the firm part of the target, nothing. Taped on 3 sheets of cardboard and, nothing. Got a sheet of wood paneling, shot through paneling, 3 sheets of cardboard and into target, nothing. Got a 3/8" sheet of plywood and placed in front of all, fired. Bullet stuck into plywood. It seems it will be imperative to hit hog bone, either shoulder or head. Will not be buying anymore. Oh, and even though the trigger stem was seated in the arrow collet, the threaded stem still broke off in the collet and had to drill and tap it out. Definitely a novelty... an expensive one. Don't waste your money on em.


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

Surprised they haven't gotten back to you.


----------



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

How fast does your bow shot it might have something to do with it my bow shoots 320 with 100 grain and i have had no issue with the bullets going off have to use my 30 yard pin for 20 yard shots but your bow might not be fast anough to make it go off


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

We had bad results with them last weekend. I think they are designed for head shots. We lost 2 pigs that were hit behind the shoulder and the rounds did go off.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ancuegar said:


> We had bad results with them last weekend. I think they are designed for head shots. We lost 2 pigs that were hit behind the shoulder and the rounds did go off.


So you're saying they DID go off, but they didn't kill the pigs?

Did the threaded stem break off in your arrow collet?


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes the rounds went off. No pigs were recovered. The little plastic stem broke off in the arrow.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ancuegar said:


> Yes the rounds went off. No pigs were recovered. The little plastic stem broke off in the arrow.


I had to drill the stem out of the arrow collett, as there wasn't enough sticking out to grab. Then used a tap to clean up the threads. I can get you the TPI/size if you want it. I have them in my bow box at home. Lemme know.

I did this in my garage at home and would be a hassle to have to do after every shot at the lease, so as said, more of a novelty than practical hunting device. I let them know, but they didn't care to respond with plans for improvement.


----------

